# Finishing Ebonite



## pipecrafter (Jun 14, 2009)

I answered a post earlier today about finishing ebonite, and as luck would have it, I was scheduled to make a Sierra out of a chunk of ebonite today.  I decided to document the process in pictures and descriptions:

http://www.pipecrafter.com/articles/finishing_ebonite.php

Let me know if you find it helpful.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 14, 2009)

Kurt, thanks I'll give your method a try.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Kurt . I have a piece of blue ebonite that I'm going to make a kitless from and this will help allot when it comes time to finish it .


----------



## hewunch (Jun 14, 2009)

Kurt great info! Thanks, I have been nervous about trying ebonite. This looks easy enough.


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great tutorial Kurt.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank for the tutorial!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Kurt.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice in-depth tutorial on buffing in general, thanks Kurt! 

Do you mind if I put a link on the 'Eagle Forum' for my puzzle buddies?


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 15, 2009)

You're all very welcome, guys.  I'm happy to help out.



devowoodworking said:


> Do you mind if I put a link on the 'Eagle Forum' for my puzzle buddies?



By all means, absolutely!  Share the knowledge!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurt,

That WAS very well done!!!

Thanks for the accurate info.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jun 15, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> By all means, absolutely! Share the knowledge!


 
Thanks Kurt!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurt, thanks that was a very good tutorial.

How well do you find the carnuba finish holds up to use?  I have been using lacquer on my ebonite pens, and your method certainly seems to be much faster.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 15, 2009)

It's probably not going to keep a shine as long as lacquer.  The tradeoff, though, is that it's extremely fast and easy to buff up the pen again if it needs it in a few years.

The Carnuba is really just a final measure, to take the finish from "Ooh shiny!" to "Gah, my eyes!".  The carnuba will wear off over time, but if you've polished well, the pen should keep a good shine for a very long time.  I have an ebonite Jr Gent that's been my daily use fountain pen for almost 4 years, and while it doesn't have a water-slick shine anymore, it has developed a wonderful satin patina from use.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Kurt, I'll have to give that a try.


----------

